
Mobile Ambients – process calculus for mobile computation (1998) [pdf] - haadcode
http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/MobileAmbientsETAPS98.A4.pdf
======
markhenderson
It's still so interesting to me that this never caught on, particularly in the
"distributed age." This feels like a hidden gem in the research that has been
covered up by the sands of time.

~~~
haadcode
Absolutely! I don't know the exact history and why it hasn't been applied
much, and I'd be very curious to learn, but it's definitely a gem.

------
haadcode
tldr version:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambient_calculus](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambient_calculus)

